# Baseball and the possible upcoming strike



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm curious who the baseball fans are and how you feel about the possible upcoming strike.....again.

Wouldn't that just be the Twins' luck. :-?

Myself personally, it took me over 4 years to get back into baseball after the '94 strike....if they do it again I think I'll find another sport. I heard that the average baseball salary is now 2.3 million. Wow, and they want more? I think they're shooting themselves in the foot, and a strike will leave scars that will last A LOT longer than the '94 strike.

I don't want to sound like a media rerun, but I'd say my baseball days are done if they strike again. It shows a lot to the fans.

Some people are really steamed, check out http://www.mlbfanstrike.com/


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have to agree. Although it would be hard to be out fishing at the lake and not have the Twins on the radio. The owners are a problem too because they haven't worked on a cap, revenue sharing, etc. The Twins have been so much fun to watch this summer and I have been looking forward to their playoff run this fall. It would be a real tragedy if the season is lost and we lose a chance at a world series. I think a strike would be a real slap in the face to the baseball fan and I think a lot of people won't be back.........


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Go Redhawks. Great way to spend a summer evening in Fargo.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agee the Redhawks are a blast...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree,it would be a shame if there was a strike.I was in Mpls. over the weekend and watched the Twins play KC.Great game and exciting to watch.I really think the players are the problem here.They won't agree to revenue sharing.The owners want it.That is the only thing that is making football interesting.Everybody has a chance.Not so in baseball.The average salary though high is somewhat decieving.20% of the players make 80% of the money.The players have to realize that they don't own the teams and take no risks.The owners are running a bussiness.The players are employees.The owners want 50% revenue sharing and the players are balking because they feel it will lower salaries.What good are higher salaries if there are 100 fewer players when they contract 4 teams.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

:eyeroll: Never have watched baseball. I guess i could care less. :wink:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I love the twins, and I love baseball. 
There is one thing I have tried to avoid talking about this summer, and that is the ensuing strike. It pains me to believe that players are so close minded that they dont realize the big picture(like KEN W pointed out). They dont run the business, the owners run the business. One thing needs to be said about the union, they have to ante up to the offer on the table sooner or later. A strike will reduce the fan base to almost nothing. After that happens, no one will show up for games, no money will be generated for the owners, and baseball will be finished.

I will keep watching the twins because they are fun to watch. I also recommend anyone in the FM area to check out the Redhawks, they are also fun to watch. If you do make it to a game, make sure you get a pickled egg from Lauermans, those little devils are great!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If they strike I will never consider myself a baseball fan again. I agree this is mostly the players who are in this but I don't really feel very sympathetic to the owners either. Plus you have the "commish"...Selig should be hung. He's driven baseball into the ground. Looked where things were after last year's world series, on the upswing. Then comes Bud, and contraction, and then steroid abuse, then the all-star game...the strike will be the straw that broke the camel's back mark my words. If they strike, baseball will never, ever recover.

Of course it has to be the year the Twins are playing great ball. :eyeroll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I caught a second of sportscenter before work this morning, and they mentioned something about the players union deciding on Friday whether or not to strike.

That must be a little distracting for the next few games. :-?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I believe they agreed to not have a strike date. I thought I saw that on the news I could be wrong. The tone was that they are closer to an agreement then they were in 1994. I can't wait to have few cold ones and watch the Twins in the playoffs :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Big homestand this week.If they go in the tank and win 1 out of 6 like last week,things could get interesting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sportscenter said this morning, that if an agreement is not made...THE STRIKE WILL START ON AUGUST 30TH.

Go Twins still right? :-? :eyeroll:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

You were right Chris. The players made it official today that if they can't reach an agreement they will strike on Aug. 30. This has got to really hurt the Twins. Good team, fans are just getting to the park and ticket sales are up, but now it could all come to an end early. Sorry but you are getting paid to play a sport. This whole thing stink and baseball has some serious problems. :sniper:


----------

